# Help with Spectrapure RODI



## Kozik (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

So I’ve currently been buying(refilling) bottles of RODI water from a local water store here in Milton which has been fine cause I’m only running a nano fluval spec v.

I’m planning to buy something bigger so I want my own RODI setup and I’ve heard spectrapure are pretty good systems. Only problem is it doesn’t seem too easy to find supplies for it, reef supplies seems to have the carbon and di online but I don’t see the sediment filter. 

Just wondering if anyone here has a spectrapure setup and where you get your replacement filters?

Thank you


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

I've had mine for a lot of years, but haven't found a good source for replacements in Canada. 
I have currently, an order in transit from SP in the US but it is sitting somewhere in Canada but tracking doesn't have any updates since around noon on 11 July. (it was sent USPS, now in Canadian Postal Service hands)
Shipping and exchange a pain, but years ago when I bought non SP cartridges I wasn't happy so now I just pay the price from SP. When I do order, I make sure to get enough to last a long time to defray some shipping costs.
I think that reefsupplies.ca can order in what you want from SP for you, but I don't know that there would be any savings.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Deal with Peter at "The Water Store". Laurier and Ontario street. He knows Milton water better than anyone. Its what they do, so it would be your best bet. I actually had mine at his shop a year or so ago and when I got it back it was running as close to 0 ppm as I have ever seen. He even installed a valve in line so that we can get plain RO water for ice cubes. Flip the valve and than its back to RODI. Easy and convenient.

Good luck!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In a pinch you can use the 5micron sediment filters from Home Depot/Lowes. About double the cost from online sources but when you need it, whats another couple of bucks for something that lasts 8-12 months


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

For me personally, using a 5 micron filter is a waste of money and I only use the 0.5 micron filter. Using a 5 micron filter allows smaller particles by that will contaminate the membrane and DI cartridge(s) and cut the useful life of it/them.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I prefer to do a step down from 5 to 1 to 0.5.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

wtac said:


> I prefer to do a step down from 5 to 1 to 0.5.


This exactly.


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

rayjay said:


> I've had mine for a lot of years, but haven't found a good source for replacements in Canada.
> 
> I have currently, an order in transit from SP in the US but it is sitting somewhere in Canada but tracking doesn't have any updates since around noon on 11 July. (it was sent USPS, now in Canadian Postal Service hands)
> 
> ...


I literally do the exact same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

wtac said:


> I prefer to do a step down from 5 to 1 to 0.5.


For me, this is not practical as I would need more staging to accommodate the extra 5 and 1 filters and I already have a five stage Spectrapure now.
The only benefit I see from the extra stages is to prolong the life of the 0.5 sediment filter and at it's relatively cheap pricing I don't mind at all. The sediment and carbon cartridges are the cheapest part of the whole operation.
It may be of more benefit to those with higher solids in their water supply than what I have.


----------

